# Ohio River Report 12-6



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

5 Of us,,, Caught a few sauger, caught a few walleye. 
We Threw most of the walleyes back,,, Too small for WV.
Missed & Lost WAY more fish than we landed!
Those sauger sure know how to steal a minnie off a jig!

All In All, A Very nice day fishing with 'RIVARAT' & Friends from 'Y-town',,, 
A VERY NICE DAY,,, UNTILL SOMEONE OPENED ALL THE GAITS!! 
(they did wait though, untill they HAD to lower the NC pool,,, even though we didn't quite have our LIMITS! THANKS!  )

Time to try the Ohio side.
The WV bank MIGHT be good again,,, like this week end. 

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not until late Sun or maybe Monday!!  Got 4 days off starting tomorrow and this rain just won't let me fish the river!! Might* have *to try the Ohio side!!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok guys I have never fished the river and have no idea where to start or what to use can I get some insight. Are you fishing from a boat or just off shore? You guys have me pumped and now i want to go.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Not until late Sun or maybe Monday!!  Got 4 days off starting tomorrow and this rain just won't let me fish the river!! Might* have *to try the Ohio side!!


Sorry Snake,,, I shoulda called ya. I thought of you but we didn't know for sure if there was any "CATCH'N" going on,,, Rivarat called me and said to get our butts down there! THEN THEY OPENED ALL THE GAITS!!

Kinda NICE when he's RIGHT (Thanks Rivarat !%)! We had 4+ hours anyway.

Tried the Mahoning, Yesterday, with Kieth. Pretty much blown out too,,, NADA!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Dfrenzy said:


> Ok guys I have never fished the river and have no idea where to start or what to use can I get some insight. Are you fishing from a boat or just off shore? You guys have me pumped and now i want to go.


We're 90% off shore,,, cause it works most of the time,,, When they're HITTIN'/ when the wind/ temp/water level & flow is RIGHT! LOL
"Joeberton" is mostly boat, I think. 

Send us a PM if you'd like more info,,, or just wanna tag along.
LMAO! We'll pretty much share everything,,, even the GAS$$$$$$$. 
jer


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

DFrenzy,
Pretty easy really. For those of us fishing from shore, most use a 1/4 to 3/8 oz jig, or 2 in tandem. Jig & twister for the most part and some add a minnow. Throw out and try to either keep it near bottom(I use the countdown method to achieve this) or to hop it off the bottom all the way back. Also, when standing on the wall, I'll use a spoon, straight down...get alot of fish that way also! Hope this helps. But it looks like Sunday is very iffy, with Monday being the best chance. Of course, most of us will be back to work by then!!
Here is a graph that we use to gauge the water and if it's fishable. Generally under 16', the gate(wicket) on the WV side will be closed and you can fish. And some times you can, up to say 18', but the chances are less than 50% at that point. Over 18'...trust me..._forget about it_! 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Am I getting this rite walleye and sageye are two different limits? So mid week is lookin good to me! Do you anchor up in the river or use an electric to hold you in place?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I always fish in my boat. Never tried shore fishing, although most
of the time I'm working close to the shore.

I troll quite a bit.

I don't like throwing an anchor in the river, so I've never done that
either. Always use the trolling motor to hold the boat.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes Frenzy and Ohio and WV have different limits. WV allows 2 eyes with the exception that their 18"+, where as Ohio allows 6 with no size restrictions. I believe both sides allow a combination of 10 with sauger and eyes but you the eyes must remain in the specified guidelines. (Ohio you can have 6 eyes and 4 sauger or 8 sauger and 2 eyes, where WV allows 2 eyes and 8 sauger.) did I explain that right fellas? It's a bunch of bs however both states are supposed to come in compliance with one another soon. Hope that helps ya! 
On another note Doboy, Snake, it's sat morn and I'm wide awake. Thinking about heading some where in the next couple hours. Give me a shout if your heading my way. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Rivarat,
Yea, you've got the limits correct. And I think you're right about them being the same soon. The 18" thing started back in 07 I believe. They're doing a study, and I believe it ends in 2012. Read the report yrs back on the WVDNR website. Had to move a bunch of stuff today and with the river up and the cold, thought I'd see how much it comes down and possibly go tomorrow. Right now, it's at 18.1' It dropped .7' since 8am and 2.2' from yesterday at this time. At that rate, it *might* be fishable in the morning!!
Correction...it must've been in 05, because as I recall it was a 7 yr study. Maybe someone will look it up.....


----------

